
US satellite intelligence: The Ukrainian flight in Iran shot down by a missile - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/ukrainian-flight-752-shot-down-by-anti-aircraft-missile-2020-1
======
sigmaprimus
I guess now Justin Trudeau has an opportunity to get Canada a seat on the UN
security council. He has a choice between going down the path of sadness and
misery or peace and prosperity.

IMHO Lets not allow those killed on this flight deaths be in vane, instead let
their legacy be that of true martyrs who enabled a lasting peace in the middle
east.

